# Where to catch stripers?



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

Me and my dad have a kayak and are wonder where and how can we catch these small stripers


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I am in no way a highly experienced striper angler but I fished for them for the first time last week in the Blackwater river north of the I 10 bridge and had good luck with them, also fishing from a kayak. I looked for deeper pockets of water and bait schools suspended throughout the water column. I used lipless crankbaits that imitated shad and menhaden to catch them, hybrids and trout. I would also look for birds on the surface for surface action.

Look in the freshwater reports section and some of the reports actually give a little more info on how to fish for them elsewhere throughout the river.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

justinhoe678...try the areas on Blackwater river from the Hwy 90 bridge area down to the mouth of Pond Creek....you can launch at the shell ramp in Bagdad at Ella st.just paddle up stream to the mouth of pond creek ..watch for stripers feeding on mullet /baitfish....midday has been good as are evenings ..this is the time of the year they are gorging on food in the upper bays and lower river....


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

flounder1156 said:


> justinhoe678...try the areas on Blackwater river from the Hwy 90 bridge area down to the mouth of Pond Creek....you can launch at the shell ramp in Bagdad at Ella st.just paddle up stream to the mouth of pond creek ..watch for stripers feeding on mullet /baitfish....midday has been good as are evenings ..this is the time of the year they are gorging on food in the upper bays and lower river....


Ditto what flounder 1156 said. He is exactly correct. (especially if you are fishing from a kayak)


----------



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

reelthrill said:


> Ditto what flounder 1156 said. He is exactly correct. (especially if you are fishing from a kayak)


So what do i use as bait?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I like to use live finger mullet when available. Fish them on the bottom and on the surface. Topwater zara spooks are okay as well as rapalas.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Sammys is nice....


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I hear dollar bills work well!:thumbup: Seriously, let us know how it goes. My buddy and I did not have much luck this past weekend.


----------

